# AKC Vizsla growth charts or growth milestones



## styler1972 (Jan 20, 2012)

I cant seem to find any other Vizsla growth chart on Google other than Bodi's growth chart. We're wondering how tall/heavy our 8 month old is going to be. He's currently 22" at the shoulders and 40lbs. We're feeding him the Large Breed Puppy Nutro, Controlled Growth Formula (white bag) until he turns 10 months (wonder if its normalizing his growth curve for a more evenly distributed gain). I wish we would have started tracking his growth when we got him! It would be cool to see the progress. Are there any AKC charts or things like this?


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Styler1972,

At 8 months if your Vizsla is anything like Bodhi, he is approaching the end of the rapid but very linear growth period. At one year if I extrapolate from Bodhi's data, your Vizsla may be 10% or 4 lbs heavier (44 lbs) and by 2 years maybe 20% or 8 lbs heavier (48 lbs).

Bodhi is a big boy, not fat but tall and athletic looking, in comparison to a few american vizsla's we have seen which are smaller and just as athletic looking. Bodhi is Australian, but we like to say, a naturalized US citizen living the life of ALOHA. From what I've gathered the Australian, New Zealand and European Vizsla tend to be a bit bigger. Bodhi's Kiwi girl friend in Oahu is a big girl too and few other Australian Vizsla residing on the Big Island are just as big as Bodhi. Currently, Bodhi is 24 to 25 inches at the shoulders (he can't keep still for me to get an accurate measurement).

Anyway, I concur with your wish for more growth (weight and height) data. In retrospect, I wish I gathered height measurements with the weight measurements as I believe this would make for a more complete chart. Maybe when we decide to adopt another "V", although that may be further out in the future as Bodhi needs to sort out his place with the two new kittens we adopted.

Bodhi ate Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy food for about 2 years on recommendation from the breeder, and of course table scraps here and there. Don't know if that effected his growth/weight.

Best,


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Bodhi; I find your growth chart very helpfull. Odin has been almost bang Bodhi's growth (althou Odin gained a bit more weight between 4 months and 5 months). 
He's currently 5 months, almost 40lbs and 22" tall. My guess is we're gonna have a boy around the same size as your Bodhi.


----------

